

Infra-red Invisibility Cloak helps vehicles blend into environment - acak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14788009

======
wolf550e
Tanks have big engines. Some have gas turbine engines. How is the heat from
those dissipated to be invisible on an infra red scope from 400 meters?

------
hammock
This would be great for border crossings.

